# QUests immerwieder neu?



## Antavari (28. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hab jetzt auch endlich mal die Beta spielen können und den Skeleton besiegt. Dann wollte ich um XP zu bekommen einfach nochmal den König töten aber ich muss alle Quests vorher nochmal erledigen?! Wisst ihr wie das dann in der Final version ist? ALso muss ich dann um einen Enboss zu besiegen immerwieder alle vorherigen QUests erledigen oder ist das jetzt nur in der Beta so??

MFg Anta


----------



## Antavari (28. März 2012)

Ach hat sich erledigt, man kann ja auswählen welche quest man machen will im menü


----------

